# Beer bottle opener?



## Chicken lights (Apr 29, 2020)

I was delivering this morning and one of the employees walked over near me. He held out three of these, mumbled something about drinking beer and $10 each. Then when I said I may not have any US cash he said he’d take CDN, mumbled something about if he sells one the other guy buys him lunch. The truck was running and I wasn’t really paying attention, I was taking chains and straps off. 

But I’m pretty sure it’s a beer bottle opener. Made from a railroad spike. Whatever it is, it’s “custom”


----------



## historicalarms (Apr 29, 2020)

Now that this is out that "they" can get $10 per spike, next weeks news  "Train derails...it appears rail became loose from ties"...


----------



## Chicken lights (Apr 29, 2020)

Don’t give “them” any ideas!


----------

